#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Раскол преподавателей: религия против науки?

## Skyku

Раскол преподавателей: религия против науки?

В США проходят ожесточенные дебаты по поводу преподавания теории эволюции в вузах, некоторые ведущие академики предостерегают о возможной угрозе для науки.

«Основные силы, распространяющие антинаучные теории относительно эволюции, находятся в Вашингтоне, но они оказывают влияние на всю нацию», — считает Филипп Пиззо (Philip Pizzo) из Стэнфордского университета. Действующий президент Корнельского университета Хантер Ролингс (Hunter Rawlings) полагает, что теория эволюции взята под сомнение большинством ученых, а приоритет имеет теория «разумного творения». «Это может усилить политический, социальный и религиозный раскол в обществе. Когда идеологический раскол заменяет информационный обмен, рождаются догмы и страдает образование», — сказал Ролингс. *Сторонники теории «разумного творения» утверждают, что некоторые биологические формы слишком сложны, чтобы образоваться в ходе эволюции, и что они созданы неким высшим разумом, который можно, но не следует ассоциировать с Богом.* _Skyku: вот она, религиозная тратковка антропного принципа_

За прошедшие пять лет научное сообщество часто оказывалось в разногласиях с администрацией Буша из-за субъективных высказываний последней относительно таких тем, как глобальное потепление, исследования стволовых клеток и защита окружающей среды. Видные ученые также обвиняли администрацию в политизации науки, стремлении подогнать данные исследований к ее собственным потребностям, игнорируя «неугодные» исследования. Евангелистские и фундаменталистские христиане создали очень мощное лобби внутри Республиканской партии, игнорировать взгляды которого не может ни один член этой партии, в том числе и Буш. Это было драматично проиллюстрировано в недавнем случае с Терри Шиаво (Terri Schiavo), когда Конгресс республиканцев, и Буш лично, решили сохранить жизнь женщине, находящейся в коматозном состоянии, против воли ее мужа.

Слушания по делу преподавания теории «разумного творения» на уроках биологии заканчиваются в суде штата Пенсильвания. Они инициированы иском родителей учеников, позже поддержанным Американским союзом гражданских свобод, к школьной администрации Дувра (Dover). Родители считают, что их детям на занятиях по биологии необходимо указывать на то, что теория эволюции не является установленным фактом, и предлагать теорию «разумного творения» как альтернативную.

Кеннет Миллер (Kenneth Miller), биолог из Университета Брауна, считает, что цель подобных акций — вбить клин между теми, кто следует за религией, и за наукой. «Это отчуждает молодых людей от науки, внушая им, что научному сообществу нельзя доверять, и чтобы служить „неверной” науке, они должны отвернуться от Бога», — сказал Миллер. С другой стороны, консервативный ученый Майкл Новак полагает, что единственный способ «залечить» трещину между наукой и религией состоит в том, чтобы разрешить преподавание теории «разумного творения». *Сторонники этой теории отрицают, что их действия направлены против развития науки, и утверждают, что они сами следуют научным методам.* _Skyku: ... и исследователи парапсихологи тоже_

По результатам опроса, проведенного в этом месяце CBS, 51% респондентов полагают, что их создал Бог, 30% — что их создание происходило под руководством Бога, и только 15% верят в теорию эволюции. По данным других опросов, только треть взрослых американцев верят в теорию «Большого взрыва». «*Когда мы спрашиваем людей, что они знают о науке, только менее 20% из них оказываются грамотными с научной точки зрения*» _Skyku: но берутся рассуждать о фундаментальных научных проблемах_, — сказал Джон Миллер (Jon Miller), директор центра биомедицинской коммуникации в Северо-Западном университете (Northwestern University). По его мнению, науки, и особенно математика, плохо преподавались в большинстве американских школ, приведя к нехватке хороших ученых и к общему научному невежеству нации.

Американские школьники получают очень низкие оценки на международных научных соревнованиях, например, в 2003 году они заняли только 24 место на соревнованиях по математике для 15-летних, это ниже чем у представителей многих европейских и азиатских стран. Университеты только на треть укомплектованы аспирантами и докторантами — и это вместе с иностранными обучающимися.

«*Убежденность большинства американцев в том, что людей создал Бог, может иметь плохое политическое значение для будущего*. XXI столетие будет столетием биологии, и для решения научных проблем от ученых будет требоваться понимание того, что жизненные формы связаны между собой», — сказал Миллер. 
(CNews)

----------


## Буль

_науки, и особенно математика, плохо преподавались в большинстве американских школ, приведя к нехватке хороших ученых и к общему научному невежеству нации_

К сожалению это касается и россиян в не меньшей степени!  :Frown:

----------


## Skyku

> К сожалению это касается и россиян в не меньшей степени!


Да. Вообще это массовое явление.

Как-то рассказывали нам преподы историю присказки:
"Сдал начерталку можешь влюбиться,
сдал сопромат - можешь жениться"

Студент дореволюционной России, сдавший "сопротивление материалов" мог претендовать на инженерскую должность, с соответствующей зарплатой. Но вот уже редкий советский студент, после окончания курса сопромата способен рассчитать хотя бы одну реальную балку.

Кстати, по моему и дзен так популярен, что профанирующему люду очень нравятся идеи - "сутры в огонь!", "долой знания!" и прочее.

----------


## Skyku

Патенты нарушают законы физики

Патентное бюро США иногда недостаточно вникает в суть изобретений и выдает авторские свидетельства на устройства, нарушающие законы физики, выяснили в Американском физическом обществе. *В списке патентов они обнаружили антигравитационный космический корабль, который преодолевает силу гравитации за счет сверхпроводящего щита*, изменяющего пространственно-временной континииум.

*Создание такого щита равносильно созданию вечного двигателя.* Для его успешной работы необходима бесконечно большая энергия. О том, каким образом её получить, владелец патента 6,960,975, Борис Вольфсон (Boris Volfson) из Хантингтона, умалчивает. Об этом курьезе сообщил журнал Nature. 
(http://www.cnews.ru/news/line/index....5/11/14/191459)

----------


## Дениска

нет на них советской власти.

----------


## Ho Shim

"...мировая наука как целое действует наподобие сита, отделяющего пшеницу от плевел: она правду видит, хотя и не скоро скажет. Суждения отдельных ученых, хотя бы и нобелевских лауреатов, хотя бы даже Эйнштейнов, сами по себе не имеют доказательной силы в науке. Они получают ее (то есть могут ее получить) лишь после многократных и тщательных проверок.
И как раз коллективный, внеличностный характер науки, та ее особенность, что процедуры познания, складывавшиеся столетиями, стоят выше любого индивидуального мнения, даже самого авторитетного, служат гарантией действительной объективности познания, и надежней этой гарантии ничего быть не может. Это не означает абсолютной непогрешимости науки, но означает нечто более важное: наука ошибается, однако в своем дальнейшем движении аннулирует собственные ошибочные утверждения. Говоря по-другому, наука как целое представляет собой систему с сильной тенденцией к самокорректировке. И обвинять науку в тупом, злонамеренном, демагогическом или диктуемом какими-либо иными посторонними соображениями отрицании фактов, которые являются ее кровью и воздухом, - значит не понимать ее основополагающих функциональных принципов
"О _неопознанных летающих объектах_" С. Лем"

Мне непонятно только почему такое противопоставление науки и религии. Если вопросы достоверности теории эволюции лежат собственно в пределах задач именно науки.
Я, конечно, не большой специалист, но, насколько мне известно, теория эволюции действительно не доказана. И просто является единственной теорией более менее укладывающейся в сложившийся подход к окружающему миру, как случаному скоплению атомов. Но и религия, как-то поисчерпала себя, в плане описания Вселенной. Так где-же выход?

Ну, а про популярность дзэна, это вы зря так. Есть популярность книжек о дзэне. Дзэн-буддистов же, как практиков, не очень много.

----------


## Alex-M

> ...по моему и дзен так популярен, что профанирующему люду очень нравятся идеи - "сутры в огонь!", "долой знания!" и прочее. ...


 :Big Grin:  эт верно: 

избавляясь от иллюзий, 
приближаешься к дзен, 
иллюзий всё больше и больше,
и вот... ты уже и "профан"...




> ...Хантер Ролингс (Hunter Rawlings)...полагает, что теория эволюции взята под сомнение большинством ученых, а приоритет имеет теория «разумного творения»...


 :Smilie:  странно... однако вот у некоторых "иллюзий всё больше и больше", а "профанами" их назвать "язык не поворачивается"... "эволюция разумного творения"...

----------


## Leksi

творение и строение материальных и нематериальных вселенных описано в ведах ,и современная наука только сейчас начинает подходить к тому что было записано около 5000 лет назад.

----------


## Денис

Однако, все прошлогодние Нобелевские лауреаты по естественным наукам - граждане США

----------


## Alex-M

> ...творение и строение материальных и нематериальных вселенных описано в ведах...


 :Big Grin:  вот уж истинно говорят: "этот обо всём *веда*ет!", "этому одной-то вселенной мало!"

----------


## Furabo

Битва *Креационизма* и *Эволюционизма* неизбежна.

С одной стороны, наука стала всё чаще обращаться к _сугубо утилитарным вопросам_, что фактически низводит её до уровня "прислуги цивилизации".

С другой стороны - успехи науки _привели к падению религиозных устоев_и представителям церкви ничего не остается, как вести бой до победного конца...

Как справедливо отметил недавно один российский ученый, в настоящее время для общества больший вес имеет_ чьё-то личное мнение_, нежели доказательства каких-то исследователей.

Поэтому получается, что некая школьница в США выигрывает иск о том, что считает теорию Дарвина "вредной" и отказывается от её изучения. Никакой науки - читые эмоции.

Этот путь - путь регресса.
И к счастью, Буддизм, что подтверждают хотя бы труды *Фритьофа Капры* стоит на иных позициях.

----------


## Echo

Читать полностью:
http://elementy.ru/news/430521




> Что же касается массового неприятия теории эволюции (и других достижений биологии), то причины этого кроются в другой особенности детской психики — а именно в присущей маленьким детям склонности видеть во всём, что их окружает, результат чьей-то целенаправленной деятельности. Это называют «неупорядоченной телеологией» (promiscuous teleology).
> 
> Удивляться не приходится, ведь человеческий мозг изначально развивался именно как приспособление для решения практических задач, для целеполагания и придумывания путей достижения цели. Самые насущные задачи для высших приматов, и людей в том числе, всегда были связаны с общественными отношениями, например, с борьбой за положение в общественной иерархии. Для решения этих задач необходима способность понять мотивы поступков своих соплеменников, способность, которая изначально строилась на рефлексии, на суждении о других «по себе». Что же удивительного в том, что такое понимание распространяется на весь окружающий мир, что ребенок или дикарь, услышав гром, неизбежно будет думать, что этот звук произведен кем-то с некой вполне определенной целью.
> 
> Например, специальное исследование показало твердую убежденность четырехлетних детей в том, что всё на свете существует «для чего-то» (львы — чтобы смотреть на них в зоопарке, тучи — чтобы шел дождик). Специальные исследования также подтвердили склонность детей к креационистскому объяснению происхождения объектов окружающего мира (всё вокруг кем-то сделано с какой-то целью).
> 
> Привлекательность подобных идей не слабеет с возрастом. Детям вторят поэты: «Если звезды зажигают — значит, это кому-нибудь нужно».

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Привлекательность подобных идей не слабеет с возрастом. Детям вторят поэты: «Если звезды зажигают — значит, это кому-нибудь нужно».


Однако целесообразность всех процессов таки заложена в самой логике закона кармы как сообразность результата - причине...

----------


## Zom

> Читать полностью:
> http://elementy.ru/news/430521


Да, Марков там несколько таких статей опубликовал.
Я целиком согласен с его опасением , касательно новейших
открытий науки.

Очень опасно и невыгодно для многих научное доказательство того, что человек пуст, а ведь именно к этому всё и идёт.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Любые теории имеют дело с фактами. Достаточно одного факта, что бы опровергнуть теорию.

Пример : КРАТКИЙ СТАНДАРТ-МИНИМУМ КРИТИКИ ТЕОРИИ ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНОСТИ
http://www.antidogma.ru/library/standard.html


К сожалению, теория божественного творения на фактах не основана, поэтому её нельзя опровергнуть.

----------


## Huandi

США нам не указ, у нас есть свои отжигальщики, не менее крутые.

http://e-news.com.ua/show/140442.html

----------


## Ассаджи

Всех, кто не согласен с выводами науки - на костёр!

----------


## Huandi

> Всех, кто не согласен с выводами науки - на костёр!


Они пойдут не на костер, а преподавать ОПК в школах. Надеюсь, школьники не подведут, и потеть попам в школах придется как следует.

----------


## Alex S.

> _науки, и особенно математика, плохо преподавались в большинстве американских школ, приведя к нехватке хороших ученых и к общему научному невежеству нации_
> 
> К сожалению это касается и россиян в не меньшей степени!


А также:

s/школ/университетов/

 :Frown:

----------


## Alex S.

> Да. Вообще это массовое явление.
> 
> Как-то рассказывали нам преподы историю присказки:
> "Сдал начерталку можешь влюбиться,
> сдал сопромат - можешь жениться"
> 
> Студент дореволюционной России, сдавший "сопротивление материалов" мог претендовать на инженерскую должность, с соответствующей зарплатой. Но вот уже редкий советский студент, после окончания курса сопромата способен рассчитать хотя бы одну реальную балку.
> 
> Кстати, по моему и дзен так популярен, что профанирующему люду очень нравятся идеи - "сутры в огонь!", "долой знания!" и прочее.


Поэтому смысла говорить "как в Америке плохо" нет.  Проблема в *подходе
вообще, везде*.  Система работает потому что пока есть кому управлять и винтики
штампуются исправно (хотя, многим это на пользу, _в этой жизни_).

Ни в СССР, ни в Европе, ни в США, ни где-либо ещё гиганты мысли не
встречались часто.  Вопрос не в том каково большинство, а в том, _есть
ли возможность дорасти до "гиганта"_.  Остальное --- пустой страх за
себя.  IMHO.

Что до расчёта балки, то на серьёзную работу с таким недостатком не
попадёшь.  На ту же где вы винтик, больше и не требуется.

Что касается "фальшивого дзена", то вопрос в том, дают ли заниматься
настоящим.  А хорошая община и хорошие учителя уж разберутся с фальшем.

Думаю, закономерность очевидна.

----------


## Ануруддха

Тема закрыта.

----------

